

Opera 10.5 pre-alpha released for Linux - no longer uses Qt - andyking
http://my.opera.com/desktopteam/blog/happy-new-year

======
jp
No longer -dependent- on Qt. As in, my C++ code no longer uses QString in the
core. Just read one more sentence and QT4 is listed as a supported toolkit :)

